# Freshwater Frog



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, I used to have frogs the little ones that were 100% freshwater frogs. They can't get really big if you know what I am talking about. I was thinking If I got 1 it might take care of some of my really teensy baby fish for me, so I might not be so overcrowded!!!

Megan


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
is it not possible for you to take them to your LFS ?
i'm going to have to do this with some guppies,
as i'm getting over run with them.
or give them to a friend.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep. You could give the fry to your lfs or friends.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

African Dwarf Frogs will eat livebearer fry, so that's a good solution.

Folks, it's the circle of life. If we're going to keep aquaria, it's best to remid ourselves that it's a little chunk of nature, red in tooth and claw and all that jazz. Introducing a fry predator is a great way of naturally keeping a livebearer tank in balance.


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone, Im going to get a frog, no one else will take them not even the LFS.  

Thanks, Megan


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

good luck,hope it works.
looks like my barbs will be getting some extra live food too.


----------

